# what type of guard dog?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

what type of guard dog should i put beside my loft? there is a lot of immature kids in my town. They lit peoples houses and barns on fire etc, just general mischief. Even though its a small town i can give examples of it.

What type of dog wouldn't harm the pigeons but would get rid of or deter trespassers at night?

now I am not one of those guys who over think, i have known plenty of kids when i was in high-school who lit barns on fire and kick over graves, kill pet cats, and done many, many horrid-able things while their drunk roaming the streets at night. from junior high to senior high.

Here is an example: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/story/2010/10/25/pei-fire-hate-crime-gay-584.html

This kind of thing happens a lot and people get away with it, biggest problem is my yard is small and my loft that we will build will be in plain sight. Now don`t get offended, i just don`t want to wake up one morning with KFC in my back yard specially the fact that i spent good money on those birds.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I would spend the money on a good fence rather than a dog as a deterrent but If I had to choose it would be a bull mastiff they can be social while at the same time be protective of their territory at night if you can get a puppy you can get train it to not harm your birds....

PS. a great pyrenees would be my second choice they are also great guard dogs


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Since you don't have a fence I would assume you are going to keep the dog tied or chained all of the time?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

lmorales4 said:


> I would spend the money on a good fence rather than a dog as a deterrent but If I had to choose it would be a bull mastiff they can be social while at the same time be protective of their territory at night if you can get a puppy you can get train it to not harm your birds....
> 
> PS. a great pyrenees would be my second choice they are also great guard dogs


Done that already before, we had barbed wires over our fence because people were climbing it and ruining the structure of the fence. Now for someone to ruin the structure of our fence you would think the man who climbed it weighs atleast 270lbs+.

What this person did was he clipped our barbwire and completely got rid of the wire, my family found it funny rather then being angry at the person, because someone is so lazy that they would rather climb our fence to get across the street but would spend enough time to un-wire our whole fence.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a pitbull, She is trained to accept the pigeons, she sleeps next to them in the sun on the lawn. In saying that she hates cats so will scare them off the property if they come near.

She is trained also to only bark at people she does not know so that helps keep people off the property.

I would think any dog can be trained to accept pigeons, I guess if you use a dog that was bred for herding or hunting the natural instinct to chase may be harder to supress. In saying that pitbulls are fighting dogs and My dog has never tried fight anyone, Not saying she does not have it in her and ofcourse I would be naive to say she would never attack but I trust her 99%. Anyone that trusts their dog fully is a fool in my opinion.

A lady that is on the frillback website has issues with fox's, big cats and lots of other predators, She has a type of dog that I think was bred as a stock protection dog. Can't remember the name of the breed though.

Do you have any type of dog you prefer? I love dalmations and dobermans. Not sure how a dalmation would go but im pretty sure noone would come onto the property with a hefty big doberman roaming free.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

lmorales4 said:


> I would spend the money on a good fence rather than a dog as a deterrent but If I had to choose it would be a bull mastiff they can be social while at the same time be protective of their territory at night if you can get a puppy you can get train it to not harm your birds....
> 
> *PS. a great pyrenees would be my second choice they are also great guard dogs*


Thats the dogs I was thinking of, G'ps. "Great protectors"


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I have a pitbull, She is trained to accept the pigeons, she sleeps next to them in the sun on the lawn. In saying that she hates cats so will scare them off the property if they come near.
> 
> She is trained also to only bark at people she does not know so that helps keep people off the property.
> 
> ...


I like any dog, but prefer something not too expensive cause i have already spent around 2 grand on pigeons, it`s hard to get pigeons here and shipping isn`t cheap.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I would get a motion camera, that way they wont kill the dog and, I would have proof when I take them to court. Put up 10 fake ones and one real one, that way they would not even want to walk past the house for fear of being on film.
Dave


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

if all else fails, get a irish wolfhound .


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If your yard is not fenced then you shouldn't think about getting a dog. It would be cruel to keep a dog chained all of the time. Then there is the possibility of the dog biting someone and someone suing you. Too, If kids are around they might injure the dog by throwing something at him. Putting up a fence and posting some no trespassing signs might be your best bet. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a pit. But a nice fence and a doberman would do the job. Also you could throw some dummy cameras.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

grifter said:


> If your yard is not fenced then you shouldn't think about getting a dog. It would be cruel to keep a dog chained all of the time. Then there is the possibility of the dog biting someone and someone suing you. Too, If kids are around they might injure the dog by throwing something at him. Putting up a fence and posting some no trespassing signs might be your best bet. Just my humble opinion.



uh if you read above, i do have a fence, and it was barbed wired until someone spent the whole night clipping it.. the fence is high enough that they can`t throw something at the dog but at the same time, people are still brave enough to climb the fence.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I think I would get a motion camera, that way they wont kill the dog and, I would have proof when I take them to court. Put up 10 fake ones and one real one, that way they would not even want to walk past the house for fear of being on film.
> Dave


How much would a motion censored camera cost?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/princ...10/12/13/pei-youth-0drinking-driving-584.html

People here don`t care much about the law, i know people`s parents who are suppose to be responsible adults and was sent to jail for 3 days and got their license taken away for drinking and driving.

I think motion cameras are a good money back investment for suing someone but not many people would care about getting caught. I live in a semi country town, and it`s rough sometimes.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> uh if you read above, i do have a fence, and it was barbed wired until someone spent the whole night clipping it..


A few electric lines (like fencing for cattle or goats) would be fun if you added warning signs so you don't get in trouble for some dumb kid getting zapped. Though, if they're smart they'll be able to get through that too. 

There are many good dogs out there, but what worries me is that I hear a lot of stories about people throwing poisoned meat to peoples' dogs. I also know several dogs in my neighborhood who have gone nearly insane (one lab truly is insane now--barely recognizes me despite having known me from puppyhood) because there are teenagers who beat them. (I'm so glad they haven't noticed our 16-year-old Bichon Frise who is mostly blind and mostly deaf.)


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok barbed wire fences are probably not the best fence for any dog since they can get under it quickly and easily, you need to upgrade your fence then get a guardian breed, Rottweiler, Doberman, bull mastiff etc


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Pigeonfriends said:


> uh if you read above, i do have a fence, and it was barbed wired until someone spent the whole night clipping it..


I did read your post, barbed wire fences are for livestock, anyone can climb over or under a barbed wire fence. I should know about barbed wire fences I grew up in the country and my dad was a cattle rancher. If you had a eight foot wooden fence it would keep the vandals out and you wouldn't have to keep your dog chained. Crazypete's idea seems like a good one.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Are wooden fences cheap?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

lmorales4 said:


> Ok barbed wire fences are probably not the best fence for any dog since they can get under it quickly and easily, you need to upgrade your fence then get a guardian breed, Rottweiler, Doberman, bull mastiff etc


The fence itself is at least 12 feet, i don`t think a dog can jump over it, that`s why it was funny someone would spent a whole night clipping it.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

guard dogs
http://guarddogs.bulldoginformation.com/

livestock guard dogs
http://caninebreeds.bulldoginformation.com/flock-livestock-guard-dogs.html

guard dog and a small watch dog is a good combo but someone will poison your dog if they snipped your fence already


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

sdymacz said:


> guard dogs
> http://guarddogs.bulldoginformation.com/
> 
> livestock guard dogs
> ...


Can they be trained to not eat food from strangers? wooden fence is good but i think it was a neighbor who snipped our fence, people around here seems to have a i am up for a challenge personality, in broad day light i saw a stranger inside my yard using my hose, i was thinking how interesting. I mean for someone to risk getting caught snipping our fence they must have took an offense to us putting that up.

Nothing was stolen from us, but why bother climbing a 12 foot fence, makes no sense to me.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Pigeonfriends said:


> Are wooden fences cheap?


Naw, they're not cheap. You can save a lot by putting it up yourself. I just thought that since you paid two grand for pigeons you might be able to afford a wooden fence. The motion activated security lights might deter some people at night.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

some are trained easier then others, easy to train and healthy guard and watch dog would be a black russian terrier, developed by the red star kennel for the russian army

behttp://russiandogs.bulldoginformation.com/russian-black-terrier.html


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

grifter said:


> Naw, they're not cheap. You can save a lot by putting it up yourself. I just thought that since you paid two grand for pigeons you might be able to afford a wooden fence. The motion activated security lights might deter some people at night.


it`s not like i like spending that much, it`s just shipping is really expensive.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

sdymacz said:


> some are trained easier then others, easy to train and healthy guard and watch dog would be a black russian terrier, developed by the red star kennel for the russian army
> 
> behttp://russiandogs.bulldoginformation.com/russian-black-terrier.html


those dogs don`t seem to be common in Canada.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry guys the only good dogs for guarding your loft in my list is a doberman or German shepherds all other you pick yes they bit hard but are not smart dogs ,doberman is number 5 and German Shepherds rank number 3 in smartest dogs in the world, also if you don't want to spend money on a video security camera put a fake one


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Wooden fences are cheaper than the plastic ones. Untreated stockade fences are cheapest, then treated, then cedar. As mentioned, do-it-yourself lessens the cost of all four. 
Be careful of getting a TRAINED guard dog. In some areas ownership of such dogs by private citizens is illegal and in others can raise your home owners insurance astronomically. Even if you place Beware Of Dog signs around your property, you can be sued if someone is injured because by placing the signs, you are admitting to having a dangerous animal. Please check your local ordinances before getting a trained dog. As mentioned, Dobermans and German Shepards are two of the best. Even pet quality dogs can be a deterrent because of these dogs protectiveness towards their family and surrounding areas
My opinion only - you can buy several trail cameras and motion lights for the cost of a good trained dog, and you can light up your whole yard for the cost of fencing your yard.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

almondman said:


> Wooden fences are cheaper than the plastic ones. Untreated stockade fences are cheapest, then treated, then cedar. As mentioned, do-it-yourself lessens the cost of all four.
> Be careful of getting a TRAINED guard dog. In some areas ownership of such dogs by private citizens is illegal and in others can raise your home owners insurance astronomically. Even if you place Beware Of Dog signs around your property, you can be sued if someone is injured because by placing the signs, you are admitting to having a dangerous animal. Please check your local ordinances before getting a trained dog.
> My opinion only - you can buy several trail cameras and motion lights for the cost of a good trained dog, and you can light up your whole yard for the cost of fencing your yard.


good advice about motion censored cameras but whats the price? do these have life time warranties? cause i can totally see someone smashing it for fun.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Cameras can range from $50.00 to several hundred. Most of the time knowing that their picture might get taken deters the bad guys. But not always. That is why having the sensor lights with the cameras might be best together. If someone actually smashes the camera, I doubt the warranty would cover the damage.


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

If you consider a Pit Bull check local ordinances . Some places you need special liability insurance if you have that breed.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Which is really too bad. I have gotten bitten more often by lap nippers than by this breed. Smaller bites, but.......


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

This is the result of an attempt to jump my plastic fence. I think the bad guy learned a lesson.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

How do I downsize my pictures?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

wow that looks awful. where is all that blood coming from.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> sorry guys the only good dogs for guarding your loft in my list is a doberman or German shepherds all other you pick yes they bit hard but are not smart dogs ,doberman is number 5 and German Shepherds rank number 3 in smartest dogs in the world, also if you don't want to spend money on a video security camera put a fake one


Your right, They are smart, But any breed of dog is smart enough to be trained to accept pigeons and guard without being agressive. Pitbulls are way down the intelligent dog list But I have had no issues with my girl and she is 6 now. She is extremely intelligent, She knows sit, Shake, Lie down, Shake while she is lying down, Roll over, And she also jumps on command. I am not disputing what you are saying but I think to say the ONLY good dogs for guarding is a doberman or german shepherd is a little exclusive.

A dogs intelligents is a lot to do with its owners intelligents and its owners ability to keep the dog at the bottom of the pack.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

almondman said:


> Which is really too bad. I have gotten bitten more often by lap nippers than by this breed. Smaller bites, but.......


It is a shame, You should see the looks I get here in NZ for having a pitbull, They are a restricted breed but not illegal. I am not stupid, My dog can do damage, she is kept away from kids and only let off her lead at the river miles away from anything, These are just precautions, If everyone with pits realised and admitted their ability to do damage maybe their would be less attacks leading to the dog having a better name, Ok now Im advocating pitbills on a pigeon website.... my bad

I will add that I personally don;t think pits are the IDEAL dog for guarding but just wanted to tell my story to illustrate the fact almost any dog can be used. Some better than others but with the right training it doesn't really matter too much


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That is all from the guy who tried jumping our fence. We had the white fence going from the corner of our garage across to our lot line to cover the chain link fencing from our indoor/outdoor dog kennel directly behind it in the back yard. My sons truck was along side the garage and the perp used the bumper to step up to climb over. The plastic fence gave way, dropping the person onto the jagged edges of the chain link fencing. My son noticed the fence when he was going to work. We called the police and the Barney Fife that responded said he thought it was a deer. NOT!!! Needless to say, the person has not been back.
Curious thing is our Golden Retreiver never alerted, our neighbors never heard a thing, ( house was 12 ft away) and we didn't hear it either. We had to replace the plastic fencing and power spray the chain link to get all the mess cleaned up.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

do you need a permit to build a fence?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Depends on your local ordinances. Some do, some don't. Best to check before starting. Being fined is no fun.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Try A Shelter Dog They Need Homes To. They Come In All Sizes .we Raised American Bulldogs And Never Had Someone Get Birds. They Did Get Some Birds But They Are Animals And Any Thing Can And Will Happen.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

loftkeeper said:


> Try A Shelter Dog They Need Homes To. They Come In All Sizes .we Raised American Bulldogs And Never Had Someone Get Birds. They Did Get Some Birds But They Are Animals And Any Thing Can And Will Happen.


ya that would be cheaper.

OMFG, the fence needs a building permit and so does the loft, so that alone will be 300$s for both permits.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pigeonfriends said:


> ya that would be cheaper.
> 
> OMFG, the fence needs a building permit and so does the loft, so that alone will be 300$s for both permits.


Buy two trail cameras and many sensor lights! sorry to hear that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dublin boy said:


> if all else fails, get a irish wolfhound .


I love those....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The only thing is..a dog is part of the family and will want to be in with you at night... they are pack animals and want to be with theirs which they see you as. I would get locks and keep things secure.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> The only thing is..a dog is part of the family and will want to be in with you at night... they are pack animals and want to be with theirs which they see you as. I would get locks and keep things secure.


Or get two dogs!


----------



## 1stFlightLoft (Feb 18, 2011)

German Shepherd or Doberman.. if you live in MN, I reccomend using Red Star Kennel in Hudson Wi, Basic Obedience and Guard Dog training. I work with Policy K9's and I would say nothing says... No trespassing better then a 70 lb shepherd staring you down.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> It is a shame, You should see the looks I get here in NZ for having a pitbull, They are a restricted breed but not illegal. I am not stupid, My dog can do damage, she is kept away from kids and only let off her lead at the river miles away from anything, These are just precautions, If everyone with pits realised and admitted their ability to do damage maybe their would be less attacks leading to the dog having a better name, Ok now Im advocating pitbills on a pigeon website.... my bad
> 
> I will add that I personally don;t think pits are the IDEAL dog for guarding but just wanted to tell my story to illustrate the fact almost any dog can be used. Some better than others but with the right training it doesn't really matter too much


At one time, they thought about changing the national animal of the US from the eagle to the pitbull. Things have changed so much since the Civil War as far as how people look at these dogs.

This article is about Sallie the pitbull and other awesome soldier dogs.
http://www.cracked.com/article_19578_5-most-badass-soldiers-ever-happened-to-be-dogs_p2.html


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> How much would a motion censored camera cost?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/princ...10/12/13/pei-youth-0drinking-driving-584.html
> 
> ...


I don't have a dog or a camera, I have a Harley Davidson. About once a month the local ABATE riders show up. Nobody bothers me, they think I'm crazy. Now it coast a lot more than a dog or a fence, but a Harley does the trick for me.
Dave


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I don't have a dog or a camera, I have a Harley Davidson. About once a month the local ABATE riders show up. Nobody bothers me, they think I'm crazy. Now it coast a lot more than a dog or a fence, but a Harley does the trick for me.
> Dave


whos the riders? was it the Hells angels?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> whos the riders? was it the Hells angels?


I haven't had any of the Angels here for a few years, now its just the local branch of the ABATE.
Dave


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Libis said:


> At one time, they thought about changing the national animal of the US from the eagle to the pitbull. Things have changed so much since the Civil War as far as how people look at these dogs.
> 
> This article is about Sallie the pitbull and other awesome soldier dogs.
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19578_5-most-badass-soldiers-ever-happened-to-be-dogs_p2.html


Dunno, sounds like a myth or just poor fiction, but then who can say for sure. Ben Franklin wanted the turkey as our nation emblem. But the wild turkey, unlike the domesticated, breed is a very crafty bird.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

grifter said:


> Dunno, sounds like a myth or just poor fiction, but then who can say for sure. Ben Franklin wanted the turkey as our nation emblem. But the wild turkey, unlike the domesticated, breed is a very crafty bird.


More references about Sallie the pitbull.

http://whatapittie.org/proud-history-pitbull.html

http://stubbydog.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/War-Time-Pit-Bulls.pdf

https://focusonhomelessanimals.org/Educational_Articles.html

http://www.nycivilwar.us/sallie.html

http://www.civilwar.vt.edu/featured/littlemascot.html


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I know. Get a Harley riding Shepard that can build fences and take pictures.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

almondman said:


> I know. Get a Harley riding Shepard that can build fences and take pictures.


Like this military German Shepherd with camera and bulletproof vest: 









http://www.globalanimal.org/2011/05...inois-bin-laden-hero-dog-is-top-secret/38799/


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That is so cool. Yeah, if I saw that coming at me, I'd think twice about doing anything but getting out of the way.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Libis said:


> More references about Sallie the pitbull.
> 
> http://whatapittie.org/proud-history-pitbull.html
> 
> ...


Those tales of Pitbulls are probably generally true but I doubt that there was any real serious consideration of making him our national emblem. Bravery stories of German Shepherds would probably dwarf that of Pitbulls. On the other hand who would want a breed of dog developed in Germany to be our national emblem.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Or get two dogs!


 if one can afford to pay for spay /neutering, vet exam with a series of vaccinations times two, which just for one is expensive. I do not recommend a dog at all if one can't keep him/them vaccinated so check ito the prices first. two can keep each other company, but the pack leader is still in the house away from the "pack" where they will want to be as well ,nice a cozy and warm.

"DOGS ARE ALSO DEN ANIMALS, meaning they like to have a safe, quiet, and secure place to sleep, rest, and hang out, such as your house. Your dog has a wonderful ability to learn and therefore to be housetrained. A dog who resides more in your house than in the yard is a much happier, content animal, because of the security of a den and your companionship."


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> well if one can afford to pay for spay /nuetering, vet exam with a series of vaccinations times two, which just for one is expensive. I do not recommend a dog at all if one can't keep him/them vaccinated so check ito the prices first. two can keep each other company, but the pack leader is still in the house away from the "pack" where they will want to be as well ,nice a cozy and warm.
> 
> "DOGS ARE ALSO DEN ANIMALS, meaning they like to have a safe, quiet, and secure place to sleep, rest, and hang out, such as your house. Your dog has a wonderful ability to learn and therefore to be housetrained. A dog who resides more in your house than in the yard is a much happier, content animal, because of the security of a den and your companionship."



get a firearms permit and lock the place up.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> well if one can afford to pay for spay /nuetering, vet exam with a series of vaccinations times two, which just for one is expensive. I do not recommend a dog at all if one can't keep him/them vaccinated so check ito the prices first. two can keep each other company, but the pack leader is still in the house away from the "pack" where they will want to be as well ,nice a cozy and warm.
> 
> "DOGS ARE ALSO DEN ANIMALS, meaning they like to have a safe, quiet, and secure place to sleep, rest, and hang out, such as your house. Your dog has a wonderful ability to learn and therefore to be housetrained. A dog who resides more in your house than in the yard is a much happier, content animal, because of the security of a den and your companionship."


I agree.

The other problem I would still be concerned with is people poisoning or beating your dogs.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

grifter said:


> Those tales of Pitbulls are probably generally true but I doubt that there was any real serious consideration of making him our national emblem. Bravery stories of German Shepherds would probably dwarf that of Pitbulls. On the other hand who would want a breed of dog developed in Germany to be our national emblem.


You think what you want and I'll think what I want. It's likely lost to time anyway--and I have classes to catch up in rather than doing research for you. 

Yeah, it would be weird for the German Shepherd to be our national animal.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> well if one can afford to pay for spay /nuetering, vet exam with a series of vaccinations times two, which just for one is expensive. I do not recommend a dog at all if one can't keep him/them vaccinated so check ito the prices first. two can keep each other company, but the pack leader is still in the house away from the "pack" where they will want to be as well ,nice a cozy and warm.
> 
> "DOGS ARE ALSO DEN ANIMALS, meaning they like to have a safe, quiet, and secure place to sleep, rest, and hang out, such as your house. Your dog has a wonderful ability to learn and therefore to be housetrained. A dog who resides more in your house than in the yard is a much happier, content animal, because of the security of a den and your companionship."


They were not asking your opinion on whether a dog would work, they were asking for suggestions on breeds. 

And your care for the dog is admirable but dogs are adaptable and kept in many different conditions for different purposes. Conversations about how a dog should be kept is a little of track I think.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Libis said:


> You think what you want and I'll think what I want. It's likely lost to time anyway--and I have classes to catch up in rather than doing research for you.
> 
> Yeah, it would be weird for the German Shepherd to be our national animal.


Libis, Thanks for all the links, I love feel good stories about dogs helping humans.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

A rotty would be be my first choice


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> They were not asking your opinion on whether a dog would work, they were asking for suggestions on breeds.
> 
> And your care for the dog is admirable but dogs are adaptable and kept in many different conditions for different purposes. Conversations about how a dog should be kept is a little of track I think.


 I posted to the thread maker and can post any opinion I feel I should, if you don't like it .. lump it! please stop stalking me. and you bring another tread off track. if you just leave me alone I will not feel the need to defend and be part of it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Libis said:


> I agree.
> 
> The other problem I would still be concerned with is people poisoning or beating your dogs.


My boys once had a chow chow poisoned because it barked too much. We're not sure if it was one of the neighbors, or the cable guy that kept working on the utility box on the other side of our fence. We called the dog in as soon as we heard her start barking and in fact, she wasn't barking the morning that she died. Some people are just plain evil.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

almondman said:


> My boys once had a chow chow poisoned because it barked too much. We're not sure if it was one of the neighbors, or the cable guy that kept working on the utility box on the other side of our fence. We called the dog in as soon as we heard her start barking and in fact, she wasn't barking the morning that she died. Some people are just plain evil.


We have neighbor dogs who have gone completely insane from being beaten by teenagers. (We know it is teenagers because the dogs suddenly have an intense hatred/fear of specifically teenagers. With one dog it started as a hatred of teens and then became a paranoia and aggression towards humans in general who were not her family. I have trouble greeting and petting her safely, despite having known her since she was a tiny puppy since we are friends with the owner.) You also hear once in a while rumors of people poisoning dogs.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think Im lucky, We do not have to worry about anything like that here in ChCh, Well atleast on th side of town Im on. Whats the world coming to


----------



## Mlopez01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Female pitbull, their motherly instinct is very strong. Mine has taken in to kittens and took care of an injured pigeon till it was better, about two weeks. She would not even let me get close to it.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Libis said:


> You think what you want and I'll think what I want. It's likely lost to time anyway--and I have classes to catch up in rather than doing research for you.
> 
> Yeah, it would be weird for the German Shepherd to be our national animal.


Well golly, where will you be in I need you.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I am sure a pit bull, a dobie or a rott would love living outdoors in CANADA with their short coats are very little undercoat. Dogs are not cheap if cared for properly and if people are determined to get onto your property a dog is not going to be much of a deterrent.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> I am sure a pit bull, a dobie or a rott would love living outdoors in CANADA with their short coats are very little undercoat. Dogs are not cheap if cared for properly and if people are determined to get onto your property a dog is not going to be much of a deterrent.


I would strongly disagree with your last statement. Unless you have been on the receiving end of an eighty to 150 pound dog protecting it's family and surroundings, you have no idea what a deterrent a well trained dog can be. People may get onto the property, but they won' stay long. I have trained sentry dogs and attack dogs for the military and know first hand what a dog can do to a human in an all out attack. I have worked in Vet clinics where dogs were quarantined for biting intruders who came onto their property. Some of these you would expect - German Shepards, Rots, Pit Bulls. But some were as small as rat terriers. Believe me, they can be a strong deterrent.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Not only are they or can be a strong deterent, they also need an experienced person who knows how to handle these dogs to be their leader.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

A very good point. It has already been established that the major reason pit bulls have such a bad reputation is because some are owned by unscrupulous people who use them in very bad ways. Any dog can be trained to be vicious if that's what the owner wants.
Another word of caution. Be very aware of possible consequences if you choose to use dogs to protect your property/ belongings. It is a choice but there is a down side.


----------



## todd79 (May 9, 2011)

*big dog*

we have 80lb German Shep that run loose every night.we live in the country where we have fox and cat and coyotes, skunks, *****.Cat are the worst out of all of them. Todd


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Mlopez01 said:


> Female pitbull, their motherly instinct is very strong. Mine has taken in to kittens and took care of an injured pigeon till it was better, about two weeks. She would not even let me get close to it.


Yes they are very mothering, I'm not sure if her guarding you from it is ideal though



almondman said:


> I would strongly disagree with your last statement. Unless you have been on the receiving end of an eighty to 150 pound dog protecting it's family and surroundings, you have no idea what a deterrent a well trained dog can be. People may get onto the property, but they won' stay long. I have trained sentry dogs and attack dogs for the military and know first hand what a dog can do to a human in an all out attack. I have worked in Vet clinics where dogs were quarantined for biting intruders who came onto their property. Some of these you would expect - German Shepards, Rots, Pit Bulls. But some were as small as rat terriers. Believe me, they can be a strong deterrent.


Agree with almondman, You should see the amount of people that won't come on my property until the dog is locked up.



spirit wings said:


> Not only are they or can be a strong deterent, they also need an experienced person who knows how to handle these dogs to be their leader.


Yeah, especially pit bulls, They are constantly trying to get one up. I trained a broke in horses for ten years into my early 20s and breaking a horse was in most cases easier than training my pitbull.



almondman said:


> A very good point. It has already been established that the major reason pit bulls have such a bad reputation is because some are owned by unscrupulous people who use them in very bad ways. Any dog can be trained to be vicious if that's what the owner wants.
> Another word of caution. Be very aware of possible consequences if you choose to use dogs to protect your property/ belongings. It is a choice but there is a down side.


Agree again, An agressive breed trained to be viscious is a recipe for disaster, We trained my girl not to guard, Not to bark and not to show agression, When she does not know someone she barks and then comes to me and waits. That shows she is alerting the pack then letting the packleader decide whether the intruder is allowed in. I agree also with the word of warning.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I would look at getting something in the Terrier group, good watch dogs and they love to chase and catch vermin(mice rats etc. and will keep larger animals away too like raccoons skunks opossums..)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

JasoninMN said:


> I am sure a pit bull, a dobie or a rott would love living outdoors in CANADA with their short coats are very little undercoat. Dogs are not cheap if cared for properly *and if people are determined to get onto your property a dog is not going to be much of a deterrent.*


Just the other day a house was burglarized not too far from me. They shot and killed the pit bull inside the house.  If a person is armed, they will shoot the dog!
http://www.wmur.com/news/30320182/detail.html


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Luckily/hopefully, there aren't too many pigeon theives carrying heat. But it is a point well taken. Wisconsin passed a concealed carry law in November, and we are already hearing about some really wacko stories. Let's hope that it was an isolated incident where they shot the dog


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

almondman said:


> I would strongly disagree with your last statement. Unless you have been on the receiving end of an eighty to 150 pound dog protecting it's family and surroundings, you have no idea what a deterrent a well trained dog can be. People may get onto the property, but they won' stay long. I have trained sentry dogs and attack dogs for the military and know first hand what a dog can do to a human in an all out attack. I have worked in Vet clinics where dogs were quarantined for biting intruders who came onto their property. Some of these you would expect - German Shepards, Rots, Pit Bulls. But some were as small as rat terriers. Believe me, they can be a strong deterrent.



Actually I know exactly what I am talking about, if your have such highly trained dogs you should know as well what their limitations are. The larger the dog the easier to get past. I have removed dangerous dogs from cars, houses, properties, etc with out getting hurt. There are plenty of ways to get rid of a dog other then shooting it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> Actually I know exactly what I am talking about, if your have such highly trained dogs you should know as well what their limitations are. The larger the dog the easier to get past. I have removed dangerous dogs from cars, houses, properties, etc with out getting hurt. There are plenty of ways to get rid of a dog other then shooting it.


And I will stick by what I said. Explain why almost all the branches of the U.S. military, along with several other countrys, use large breed dogs for guarding and protecting every thing from ammo dumps to top dignitarys. Why do almost every police department that has a canine unit use the larger breeds. All I can say is that you have either been awfully lucky, or your "dangerous"dogs aren't all that bad. It is just ludicrous to say that these dogs are easier to get past. 

Talk to any military or police dog handler and they will tell you these dogs are the real deal. Enough said. Especially in a pigeon forum.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

almondman said:


> *Luckily/hopefully, there aren't too many pigeon theives carrying heat*. But it is a point well taken. Wisconsin passed a concealed carry law in November, and we are already hearing about some really wacko stories. Let's hope that it was an isolated incident where they shot the dog


LOL...hope not too!
As far as the shooting of the dog....That's not a regular occurrence around here...Thank God! As with typical journalism, I'm sure part of the story is missing. "All that was taken is guns and money" and they shot the Pit Bull  Hmmm.....sound odd? In this particular case I don't think it was just some 'random' burglary if you get my drift.
For the most part, dogs will deter someone from breaking in......and the bigger the dog..the better. I've always had Chow Chow's, although their not huge, they are great guard dogs and protectors....also great rodent hunters. Their like a big cat in a fuzzy dog suit, or....a lion crossed with a bear


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

I personally believe that cats are obviously the choice deterrent for burglars. I mean, come on. What could possibly be more vicious than a man eating kitty.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL...hope not too!
> As far as the shooting of the dog....That's not a regular occurrence around here...Thank God! As with typical journalism, I'm sure part of the story is missing. "All that was taken is guns and money" and they shot the Pit Bull  Hmmm.....sound odd? In this particular case I don't think it was just some 'random' burglary if you get my drift.
> For the most part, dogs will deter someone from breaking in......and the bigger the dog..the better. I've always had Chow Chow's, although their not huge, they are great guard dogs and protectors....also great rodent hunters. Their like a big cat in a fuzzy dog suit, or....a lion crossed with a bear


I was wondering if there might have been more to the story. As to Chow Chows, I am aware of their protective nature. As I mentioned earlier, my boys Chow was poisoned and we are pretty sure it was because someone didn't like the growling and barking anytime someone(neighbor, or stranger) got too close to our fence. 
And you are right again about a dog being a deterrent "for the most part". They may not stop the initial break in, but not too many people will stick around once they are face to face with a dog. OR A WILD KITTY!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I have not read the entire thread, but to get a dog simply to protect a pigeon loft is asinine, especially since the OP is so concerned about cost. Getting a dog is a decision that is going to be with you for at least 12+ years. Believe me, as a person who fosters dogs, I see too often people who buy dogs for whatever purpose and then decide to throw them away. My dogs are my family members. The cost in owning a dog long term is expensive and building a tall fence or security cameras is much MUCH cheaper in the long run.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

V-John said:


> I have not read the entire thread, but to get a dog simply to protect a pigeon loft is asinine, especially since the OP is so concerned about cost. Getting a dog is a decision that is going to be with you for at least 12+ years. Believe me, as a person who fosters dogs, I see too often people who buy dogs for whatever purpose and then decide to throw them away. My dogs are my family members. The cost in owning a dog long term is expensive and building a tall fence or security cameras is much MUCH cheaper in the long run.


Original thread starter was"what type of guard dog". The advice given by many was to put up a tall,wooden fence, or trail camera/motion lights, or both. The discussion then turned back to which breed would be best, then to whether dogs could/would be a deterrent at all. I think that should catch you up. Best advice given is still the fence, camera, lights.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

No, no no... The best advice given is still the ferocious man eating kitty.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

g_girl313 said:


> No, no no... The best advice given is still the ferocious man eating kitty.


Actually, the last time someone left the door unlocked at the house for who knows how long and I came in the house alone in the dark and had to check for intruders myself--it wasn't the dog I went to for help lol. My Snip-kitty will always tell me if something is wrong or different in the house. If the other cat knocks over a lamp, he's right at my door meowing and when I ask him what's wrong he'll trot right to the problem and look up at me very upset. If there is a stranger at the door, he lets one of us know. He gets very worried/concerned about changes that we haven't addressed--so if I think someone is in the house I just tell him to go ahead of me and we walk through the house and I know if there were anything wrong he'd stop moving and start meowing. 

This wouldn't work well to guard pigeons, though, unless you stayed outside all night with the cat. XD

Lamp-destruction-Akira-kitten is ferocious enough to kill an intruder. If that's what she wants to do at that moment. She's pretty sure she's a wild panther, so she does what she wants when she wants.

Snip-kitty:









Akira the Lamp-Destroyer:


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

almondman said:


> Original thread starter was"what type of guard dog". The advice given by many was to put up a tall,wooden fence, or trail camera/motion lights, or both. The discussion then turned back to which breed would be best, then to whether dogs could/would be a deterrent at all. I think that should catch you up. Best advice given is still the fence, camera, lights.


And the advice of many was of many different breed choices. I just read through the posts. MY point, as with some of the other posters is to not get a dog, since the dogs safety is a concern, and COST is a major concern. I have too much experience with dogs being used as tools and then being tossed aside, when a problem develops or the dog is no longer used. Since the OP asked "what sort of guard dog should I put next to my loft" I made that assumption that the dog would simply be a tool and agree with the others who suggest other methods. If my assumption is wrong, and the dog would be a family member and cared for as such, then my apologies. 
Regardless of type of breed, the dog needs to be cared for as such.

I totally agree however, that a fence/camera/lights is the best choice, and in the long run the cheaper one.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

V-John said:


> And the advice of many was of many different breed choices. I just read through the posts. MY point, as with some of the other posters is to not get a dog, since the dogs safety is a concern, and COST is a major concern. I have too much experience with dogs being used as tools and then being tossed aside, when a problem develops or the dog is no longer used. Since the OP asked "what sort of guard dog should I put next to my loft" I made that assumption that the dog would simply be a tool and agree with the others who suggest other methods. If my assumption is wrong, and the dog would be a family member and cared for as such, then my apologies.
> Regardless of type of breed, the dog needs to be cared for as such.
> 
> I totally agree however, that a fence/camera/lights is the best choice, and in the long run the cheaper one.


And a heavy door and good quality locks.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

g_girl313 said:


> No, no no... The best advice given is still the ferocious man eating kitty.


What do you have against menTo be politically correct, shouldn't this be"ferocious person eating kitty"


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

It is my understanding that women intruders are more likely to have treats


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

almondman said:


> And I will stick by what I said. Explain why almost all the branches of the U.S. military, along with several other countrys, use large breed dogs for guarding and protecting every thing from ammo dumps to top dignitarys. Why do almost every police department that has a canine unit use the larger breeds. All I can say is that you have either been awfully lucky, or your "dangerous"dogs aren't all that bad. It is just ludicrous to say that these dogs are easier to get past.
> 
> Talk to any military or police dog handler and they will tell you these dogs are the real deal. Enough said. Especially in a pigeon forum.


And everyone of the dogs you are referencing has a handler with a gun attached to the end of its leash or near by protecting it. Go talk to a decoy and find out the limitation of these dogs. There are a million ways to get a dog out of your way.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> And everyone of the dogs you are referencing has a handler with a gun attached to the end of its leash or near by protecting it. Go talk to a decoy and find out the limitation of these dogs. There are a million ways to get a dog out of your way.


OMG!!!!
What I wouldn't give to meet you in an open field. Just you, me(unarmed), and an attack or sentry dog. You would be mince meat. If you have ever watched real police video of dogs going after someone, the dogs are usually released to catch the bad guy. or let into a building to clear it before an officer has to go in, lessening the need to use their weapons. I don't know where you are getting your facts, or what experience you think you have, but you are just dead wrong. Unless you have cold, hard facts to back up what you are saying.................


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

My apologies to the rest of the posters on this thread, but the subject of military and police dogs is very near and dear to me. I served 18 months over seas and saw first hand how these wonderful, well trained scout and sentry/attack dogs saved hundreds of lives in real combat scenarios. To have someone say without offering any proof, that there are a million ways to get past these dogs, and that they need to be protected by armed personnel is just wrong. I will say no more, or waste any more time, discussing it in this forum. Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> My apologies to the rest of the posters on this thread, but the subject of military and police dogs is very near and dear to me. I served 18 months over seas and saw first hand how these wonderful, well trained scout and sentry/attack dogs saved hundreds of lives in real combat scenarios. To have someone say without offering any proof, that there are a million ways to get past these dogs, and that they need to be protected by armed personnel is just wrong. I will say no more, or waste any more time, discussing it in this forum. Dave


I Believe you. And Thank you for your service.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

All the same, having a thoroughly trained, military-style attack dog is not generally appreciated by neighborhood leaders. Usually you end up having to have lots of insurance. This is extra expense beyond also having vet bills, quality food, and 10-20 years of love to need to be able to give. 

Also, someone with a dog that highly trained should also get training. 

Not to mention I can see people teasing your dog, getting ripped up, and then suing you. People mess with dogs all the time here.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

almondman said:


> My apologies to the rest of the posters on this thread, but the subject of military and police dogs is very near and dear to me. I served 18 months over seas and saw first hand how these wonderful, well trained scout and sentry/attack dogs saved hundreds of lives in real combat scenarios. To have someone say without offering any proof, that there are a million ways to get past these dogs, and that they need to be protected by armed personnel is just wrong. I will say no more, or waste any more time, discussing it in this forum. Dave


I've seen those dogs in action! They use to have demonstrations at Pease AFB every year when they had open house. I grew up just outside PAFB, and went to the open houses every year when I was young. Actually.....I lived thru 3 plane crashes. My housing development was at the end of the runway!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> What type of dog wouldn't harm the pigeons but would get rid of or deter trespassers at night?


Actually having read all the posts and suggestions, i'm surprised no one has come up with the obvious......

An Electronic Dog !!!

No feeding, 
No walking,
No vet bills,
Wont harm the birds,
No sleeping, - works 24 hrs 7 days a week
Will definately deter intruders,
especially as they would hear it but not see it.

Basically, its an electronic "barking" device, and can be setup on a motion sensor, or there are more sophisticated ones that use their own infra-red detectors to detect movement in several areas at once.

An OAP friend of mine has one set up *inside* his front door.
As soon as someone walks down his drive it trigger & barks, great for getting rid of unwanted door to door salesmen, leaflet distributers or burglars before they even get near the house lol.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Actually having read all the posts and suggestions, i'm surprised no one has come up with the obvious......
> 
> An Electronic Dog !!!
> 
> ...


Here's the best model out there!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, the original Electronic Canine LOL 

Seriously though,Link Here


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

You cant go wrong with a well trained boxer. Ours are out most of the time and will deter anyone from getting out of their car or entering the main drive way to our home. They will sit at the end of the drive but will not cross it. They are great family dogs and would do any thing to protect a family member.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

almondman said:


> My apologies to the rest of the posters on this thread, but the subject of military and police dogs is very near and dear to me. I served 18 months over seas and saw first hand how these wonderful, well trained scout and sentry/attack dogs saved hundreds of lives in real combat scenarios. To have someone say without offering any proof, that there are a million ways to get past these dogs, and that they need to be protected by armed personnel is just wrong. I will say no more, or waste any more time, discussing it in this forum. Dave


I am not trying to discredit service dogs they are a valuable tool. You just seem to fail to admit dogs have limitations as to what they can do. Its not that hard for a person to kill a dog or do you think people are so stupid they can't out smart a dog? A dog tied in the backyard is not a military dog or even a trained dog so why are we even arguing about military animals in the first place? I would take you up on your offer but don't find it necessary to hurt a dog to prove a point to you. Go to a dog training club that trained personal protection dogs and talk to a decoy. Ask them if they can break down a dog mentally with out getting bit. Anyone that has an idea what he is doing will tell you yes. Plus dogs don't survive traps, guns and poisons which are available to most any criminal. Give me a foot long stick and I will stop any dog from hurting me. I have removed dogs with court orders for being unsafe in public without the owners even being aware I was there taking their biting dog from their backyard. Give me a rope or a catch pole and I can get ANY dog off your property with out hurting it or getting hurt, that's reality.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JasoninMN said:


> I am not trying to discredit service dogs they are a valuable tool. You just seem to fail to admit dogs have limitations as to what they can do. Its not that hard for a person to kill a dog or do you think people are so stupid they can't out smart a dog? A dog tied in the backyard is not a military dog or even a trained dog so why are we even arguing about military animals in the first place? I would take you up on your offer but don't find it necessary to hurt a dog to prove a point to you. Go to a dog training club that trained personal protection dogs and talk to a decoy. Ask them if they can break down a dog mentally with out getting bit. Anyone that has an idea what he is doing will tell you yes. Plus dogs don't survive traps, guns and poisons which are available to most any criminal. Give me a foot long stick and I will stop any dog from hurting me. I have removed dogs with court orders for being unsafe in public without the owners even being aware I was there taking their biting dog from their backyard. Give me a rope or a catch pole and I can get ANY dog off your property with out hurting it or getting hurt, that's reality.



Iam not really sure why you are bragging when the man said he was not going to waste anymore time on it. IMO this thread is done, let it go on into cyber space.


----------



## pigeonatepaperclip (Nov 20, 2011)

Move to a better neighborhood lol


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

JasoninMN said:


> I am not trying to discredit service dogs they are a valuable tool. You just seem to fail to admit dogs have limitations as to what they can do. Its not that hard for a person to kill a dog or do you think people are so stupid they can't out smart a dog? A dog tied in the backyard is not a military dog or even a trained dog so why are we even arguing about military animals in the first place? I would take you up on your offer but don't find it necessary to hurt a dog to prove a point to you. Go to a dog training club that trained personal protection dogs and talk to a decoy. Ask them if they can break down a dog mentally with out getting bit. Anyone that has an idea what he is doing will tell you yes. Plus dogs don't survive traps, guns and poisons which are available to most any criminal. Give me a foot long stick and I will stop any dog from hurting me. I have removed dogs with court orders for being unsafe in public without the owners even being aware I was there taking their biting dog from their backyard. Give me a rope or a catch pole and I can get ANY dog off your property with out hurting it or getting hurt, that's reality.



actually, this isn't exactly true, i am traveling in Asia right now and a Tibetan Mastiff weighing at 280lb can't be taken down by a catch pole. Even if your a 300lb man, pound for pound a dog is stronger then a human. Then again, what can a catch pole do if the owner has two dogs in the yard? In Canada we rarely have criminals with guns.

I have seen rich business people demonstrating this at a Tibetan Mastiff show, it shows that the assailant getting dragged all over the place, and the dog was trained to be friendly.

rich people around Asia buy these dogs as body guard and status symbol, i would but i can't afford to feed a 280lb animal nor do i have the money to buy a rare breed like this which cost up to 30 thousand dollars at the cheapest.

so anyone got an idea how to set up an outdoor outlet so that the rain won't fry the electrical plug for the electronic dog?

and i looked it up, police officers rated dogs as number 2 deter-ant, second to 
a home security with a built in 911 call if a break and enter happens. all data are collected from prison inmates. <--- in reality this is still indoors.

so how should i set up a plug in that can't be fried by the rain? this electrical dog alarm seems for indoors only?


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Large breeds, namely pit-bulls already have a bad rap of being ''savage'' and no dog deserves to be tied in a backyard and risk being poisoned or something just to keep people away. Besides, people will kill a dog simply because its a bully breed. I would just consider an alarm system.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> so anyone got an idea how to set up an outdoor outlet so that the rain won't fry the electrical plug for the electronic dog?
> 
> and i looked it up, police officers rated dogs as number 2 deter-ant, second to
> a home security with a built in 911 call if a break and enter happens. all data are collected from prison inmates. <--- in reality this is still indoors.
> ...


The alarm system itself is indoors, The motion sensors can be positioned outside around the edges of a roof monitoring the area you want protecting.
(depending where you mount them you will have to adjust the sensitivity to allow for possible wind movement of tree branches etc) 
Check before purchasing that the system has the possibility of plugging in external speakers. 
You can then hide a couple of speakers behind garden objects, connect them up to the system with normal low voltage audio cable,and your "dog" will be barking outside.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> The alarm system itself is indoors, The motion sensors can be positioned outside around the edges of a roof monitoring the area you want protecting.
> (depending where you mount them you will have to adjust the sensitivity to allow for possible wind movement of tree branches etc)
> Check before purchasing that the system has the possibility of plugging in external speakers.
> *You can then hide a couple of speakers behind garden objects, connect them up to the system with normal low voltage audio cable,and your "dog" will be barking outside*.


LOL..........So the neighbors can complain, call the police about a nuisance dog barking all day and night, and they'll take your electric dog away and euthanize it!  LOL Back to the drawing board


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Birds Forever said:


> Large breeds, namely pit-bulls already have a bad rap of being ''savage'' and no dog deserves to be tied in a backyard and risk being poisoned or something just to keep people away. Besides, people will kill a dog simply because its a bully breed. I would just consider an alarm system.


Your right...........No dog deserves to be tied up all day in a yard.  I know its not possible for everyone, but they should at least invest in fencing. I have 6' stockade and chain link fencing to keep the dogs and goats inside and the neighbors outside.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Or you can get one of these?.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

or this maybe, and a 285lb bred to be wild all terrain dog, but seriously that sign made me laugh.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Or you can get one of these?.


LOL..I like this!!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL..I like this!!!


Can't help myself😜 I really like it too. But if we're worried about the barking dogs getting our neighbors attention, how do you think they'll be when they hear one of those going off?😱😄😠


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL..........So the neighbors can complain, call the police about a nuisance dog barking all day and night, and they'll take your electric dog away and euthanize it!  LOL Back to the drawing board


Actually, unlike a dog which may continue to bark when the intruder runs off,
the electronic dog will reset itself. Also with most of them, YOU can control the volume of the bark.


----------

